# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Is Sex possible in a dream if your a virgin?

## Duke23

Im a virgin yeah makes some jokes ill laugh

but i often wonder if it was possible for me to have sex in a dream specially if ive never experienced sex 

everytime i try in a dream it always back fires like the girl will turn to boiling acid or into that ohh so famous Thanksgiving Turkey 

OHH man SCARY MOVIE 2 FLASHBACK (baist it and stuff it)
 weirdd finger guy ... YUCK!

I think this is a sign of my insicurity or fear of sex itself i really dont know 


ok not that everyone has been thourouly grossed out id like to get some feedback thnx ... well i shouldnt thank before i recieve so you do your end and mines all set for whoever you may be





> You better not be some outragiously geargous girl cuz if it is im busy [/b]

----------


## Hate

Yes it is, and I'm a living example of that. Both in normal and lucid dreams.

I do little sex in my lucid dreams anymore though, because I've managed to develop this stupid "obstacle". For some reason the dream starts fading away just when I'm reaching the climax, so I try not to waste my dreams in unsuccessful sex.

----------


## Aberrance

I had sex in dreams several times before I actually did it in real life. The great thing is, you can definitely feel all the great feelings like you do in real life. Sometimes sex in dreams is just plain weird, and it barely feels like anything, or nothing at all. Oddly enough, i've never induced a sex dream while lucid. I should really make it a goal to do so though, and plan a great scene to do it in. My girlfriend can get lucid and control her dreams too, maybe we should both think of something and seek to do it in our dreams. Now that'd be great. Oh, and if you're curious, and i hope i don't gross anyone out here... but you can definitely have a full blown orgasm in a dream, the good thing is there will be no "mess"(had to say it). 

I'd suggest maybe not getting too excited in dreams and try to be a little more "loving". I think as long as you have a nice loving dream with hugging and kissing and just being with someone then it's a great dream. You're probably less likely to get turned away in the dream if you keep this in mind.

Remember, dreams are all about believing. If these things are in your head before you go to sleep then you can have some sort of indirect controlling of your dreams even if you don't go lucid.

----------


## sloth

> _Originally posted by Aberrance_
> *
> 
> Remember, dreams are all about believing.*



Absolutely right.

I'm really bad at lucid sex. I usually dream that I'm just hanging out with a girl. 
I have had it though... but not until after I lost my virginity.

-sloth

----------


## Courtney Mae

It's possible.
But it may not be as realistic.

----------


## sloth

Yeah. 
You have nothing to compare it to.
No reference to base it off of...
Still.. you could have the imagery, with no (or inaccurate) sensations.

Picture sex is like rubbing your face against a wall...
...it's just like that.
Now you will know if the sensations are accurate...

 ::wink::  
 ::lol::  

-sloth

----------


## Gwendolyn

It is entrirely possible. Your brain is a wonderful thing that can fabricate experiences that you have never been a part of. You just have to keep calm....Excitement can be one big reason why people never get to the height of sexual experience in dreams.

----------


## Starlite

> _Originally posted by Sloth_
> *]Picture sex is like rubbing your face against a wall... *
> ...it's just like that. *
> Now you will know if the sensations are accurate... *
> 
> *



oh the mental picture im getting from that one..........  ::huh2::

----------


## braha_kahn

> _Originally posted by Aberrance_
> *but you can definitely have a full blown orgasm in a dream, the good thing is there will be no "mess"(had to say it).*



how come my sexdreams are messy then   ::lol::

----------


## sloth

I always get rejected in my dreams  ::o: [
LOL!

----------


## scruffty

> _Originally posted by Starlite_
> *
> 
> oh the mental picture im getting from that one..........*




 ::lol::  
haha

----------


## Howie

Anything we can imagine can be manifested in a dream. Like sex.
This may be a good opportunity for you to get comfortable with sex and sex related stuff.
Use your dreams as a stepping stone and a learning device..
Sex  is a natural thing.  ::hump::

----------


## scruffty

I imagine because it's something that is known since a young age and _everybody_ talks about it all the time on TV in the playground in classrooms, as inuendo, as satire, as wrong, as oh so right etc that you have a preconception of something that is essentially alien (albeit with the foreknowledge of masturbation, but it's hard to draw a fair comparison), there is a lot involved, emotion being the main focal point for most, that is hard to duplicate without having experienced or wanted the expereince, mainly because you don't know what it's like because you havn't experienced it yet
I dunno I'm making this far too complicated

just the other day whilst lucid I had anti gravity sex within a void of infinity with two of the most beautiful girls I know
they were _real_ly dirty aswell 
mind blowing sex is great whatever reality your in   :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I had numerous sex dreams when I was a virgin. Most weren't very impressive. But a few were great. Even achieved orgasm a few times... though I had no idea at the time what an orgasm was supposed to feel like. In my case, dream orgasms turned out to be the same as the real life sensation... when I eventually did get around to experience it. 

I think, too, that a person's discomfort with sex might bar them from experiencing it in a dream. I have a prudish cousin who'd always wake up just prior to getting some in a dream. In the dreams she wanted it, but irl, she claimed she didn't 'get' what the big deal with sex was. Her ideals too ingrained that they wouldn't permit doing it in dreams? Dunno. Just thought Id toss that out there.

----------


## Vex Kitten

sloth: "My cat's breath smells like catfood." 
            -Martin 




How kinky... a cat sniffer. 


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## arne saknussemm

I've had somewhere approaching 1,000 lucid dreams, and none of them have been erotic -- although there have .been mentions of sex in some of them.

But I'm not sure you were referring specifically to lucid dreams.

----------


## sloth

> _Originally posted by Vex Kitten+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vex Kitten)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				How kinky... a cat sniffer. *
> [/b]
> 			
> ...



What?
In 1000 dreams you've never had anything erotic? 
I've certainly had over a 1000 lucid dreams in the last seven years, and I've dreamed about just about everything I can think of. Including plenty of sex. What do you do in your lucid dreams? Do you play ping pong over and over?
If you've never had anything erotic, what else have you not done? How can you possibly be a 'lucid god' until you've experienced everything you can possibly experience?

-sloth

----------


## arne saknussemm

I'm doing other things in dreams besides getting horny.

I stay very, very busy in my lucid dreams.

----------


## Stag_Boy

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *
> What do you do in your lucid dreams? Do you play ping pong over and over?
> 
> 
> -sloth*




*HAHAHA LMAO ROFL*

----------


## arne saknussemm

I didn't feel comfortable clicking "lucid god."

On the other hand, if you don't want to know the asnwer, then you shouldn't ask the question.

 ::lol::

----------


## sloth

I don't remember asking the question...

...at any rate. I'm not trying to totally disprove your claim. I mean, who am I to say such a thing? I'm not trying to start a fight, and I'm certainly not trying to scare you away from the forum. If you feel uncomfortable with what I say at any time, just tell me to shut up, and I will never speak of it again. But, I'm just curious about it. If you are a lucid god, why not explore EVERY corner of your mind?   
      ...I have... and I'm no lucid god.


-sloth


By the way, that experiment sounds very interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing the results.

----------


## arne saknussemm

As Winston Churchill said, I'm not scared of anyone who can think.  I'm only scared of stupid people.

 ::lol::

----------


## speedbasssux

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *It's possible.
> But it may not be as realistic.*



Before I had sex in real life, all of my dream sexual partners would have anatomically correct vaginas....only horizontally oriented. Granted I wasn't lucid while it happened, but it seemed like my brain couldn't find a good model for it and was falling back on the next closest analouge of a mouth. Weird huh?  ::shock::   Well, after I had sex in real life, my brain corrected it's model and has been perfect ever since. 

My two cents.

----------


## sloth

> _Originally posted by arne saknussemm_
> *As Winston Churchill said, I'm not scared of anyone who can think.  I'm only scared of stupid people.
> 
> *



That's ad hominem.
You took a logical query, and replied with schoolyard name calling. 
So much for thinking, huh?

-sloth

----------


## arne saknussemm

I would agree -- if I had been referring to anyone in particular.  What made you assume I was?

The more I see of life, the less I want to do with stupid people.  They cause almost all the trouble.

How can anyone disagree with that?

----------


## sloth

If that is the case, than I am left to wonder how in the world this quote had anything to do with the rest of the post.
...and... What of my original question? Why not explore all of your mind?

----------


## AirRick101

Remember the much of the stuff that you do in dreams are stuff you can't do or haven't done yet in real life.  If you can fly in your dreams, why not get laid?  You may be unsure about comparing the dream sex exp to a real one until you actually do it, but I think it's close enough. ; )

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by arne saknussemm_
> *As Winston Churchill said, I'm not scared of anyone who can think.  I'm only scared of stupid people.
> 
> *



That is blasphemy   :Exclaim:   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## arne saknussemm

http://www.mentalsoup.com/mentalsoup/basic.htm

----------


## sloth

That's... great, Arne.

...sooooo.... SEX in a dream!
Yeah! 
Some of my first lucid dreams involved this.
This is before I began to become fascinated in studying the dream itself, and it's capabilities.
This is actually what led me to be able to fly.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Some of my first LD's were of a  sexual nature too. But that was years ago. 

Mine have now become more about experimenting. Testing out limits (though in a LD there technically shouldn't be any) Finding out exactly what I can do instead of who I can do in the dream world. 

The last sexual type LD I had didn't even include the actual act of intercourse. 

I went right into a dream wherein a long white panel with 10 red buttons was lying on the floor. I picked it up, inspected it. There seemed to be no powersource for it. I wondered what it was then suddenly thought, hey, this is my dream it can be whatever the hell I want it to be.

So of all the wonderful or insightful things I could have imagined this panel to contol, I chose for it to basically become an orgasm remote control. The 1 button = mild orgasm. The 10 button = mindblowing. I pressed the 1 button, it worked. Then skipped to the 5 button. It was great. Then jumped right to 10, and damn  neared died of pleasure. I woke up immediately after feeling physically great. But I was also pissed off at myself for using the control panel for something so stupid. 

So what was my point again????

Oh. Right. I still revert to sexual stuff in LD's sometimes. I see nothing wrong with it. It's fun.
And... this just goes to prove that you can have the pleasure of sex in LD's, without actually doing it with someone. 

 ::wink::

----------


## sloth

So you could actually orgasm in the dream?
That's crazy. I've never actually had an orgasm in a dream, but to actually make yourself have one in the dream... that's wild.

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *So you could actually orgasm in the dream?
> That's crazy. I've never actually had an orgasm in a dream, but to actually make yourself have one in the dream... that's wild.*



I have orgasms during dreams all the time - but none are lucid.

----------


## sloth

Hell yeah! tell me MORE, Burns!

----------


## Vex Kitten

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *So you could actually orgasm in the dream?
> That's crazy. I've never actually had an orgasm in a dream, but to actually make yourself have one in the dream... that's wild.*



  ::D:   Yep. 
3 varying strengths of orgasm all at the push of a button. 
The #10 level was simply beyond description. I think something like the 10 would be impossible irl. It was soooooooo great.

----------


## Distant Clone

To answer the orignal question, yes it is. I have done it plenty of times. Sometimes the hole is lukewarm, other times it almost burns and feels wonderful.

I think Vex Kitten has inspired me here. I will find the remote and test all ten settings thoroughly, and come back with a break down of them. I have had quite a few dream orgasms too.

Why would you think such a thing is not possible in real life? You have a "role model" orgasm to inspire you, that's where you should set your sights and hope to dream. That's what I'm going to do, at least.

----------


## sloth

Vex Kitten.
You and I are going into business together.
We are going to market these orgasm button boards.  ::D: 
Or, if you don't want me as a partner, at least send one my way. :-]

-sloth

----------


## arne saknussemm

Everybody here has heard of a wet dream, right?

----------


## Glorfindel_III

yes. I'm a virgin too and I've had sex a few times in dreams, it can be great, it can be wierd and it can be bad. Just remember that one of the most important ideas behind LDing is your commitment, tell yourself you WILL have sex in your dream, it won't be uncomfortable, and you'll enjoy it. And don't get TOO excited because this may end your dream, and I believe that a few great kisses and cuddling can end up making you feel a lot better in the end (remember i am a virgin so don't really have much to compare it to).

Have fun  :wink2:  

Matt

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Distant Clone:* Good luck with the remote. I'll be anxiously awaiting your findings. And you're right... I really should start persuing the #10 level orgasm in real life...  which hence forth shall be referred to as the 'Holy Grail' of Orgasms.

*Sloth:* Do you really want to become partners or are you just wanting to be the one who I test the remote on?    ::wink::   Either way.. it'd be one hell of a great invention to work on and market. 

*Glorfindel_lll:* I will confess, aside from the #10 Org. mentioned above, the greatest feeling I had in a dream was one of divinely perfect contentment. And that feeling came from nothing more than me lying beside and embracing someone special in a dream. Wonderful feeling. 

I guess if you want sex... go for sex. But there are far better sensations and situations to be experienced in dreams if one uses their imagination.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

Well last night I had a sexual dream (no doubt due to reading this topic   ::wink::  ) in which the feelings were actually quite intense, but once again I didn't actually reach the whole (little kids look away now) penis entering vagina stage   ::shock::   ::lol::  

It wasn't lucid though, otherwise i woulda just left and tried to fly somewhere   :tongue2:

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by Eyes of Adrasteia_
> *Ha, yeh, but you don;t know what it feels like for a girl, now, do you? *



I don't know, dude, I think I might have the best shot of any male here. I am very effeminate. I have already had full body ones, and who knows what kind of tricks I have up my sleeve  ::wizard:: .

----------


## LunarMoon

The vast majority of my lucid dreams are sex related and the vast majority of those end in an orgasm that easily outranks anything in real life.

----------


## gameover

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *So you could actually orgasm in the dream?
> That's crazy. I've never actually had an orgasm in a dream, but to actually make yourself have one in the dream... that's wild.*



Ive had some lucid orgasms. Often my lucid sex will be a non-stop orgasm...impossible in real life, as far as I know, and I'll wake up as a result, assuming I must have messed myself. Never have though. 

As for the topic at hand, I don't see why you couldnt have lucid sex before real sex but I can promise you that it will feel nothing like real sex.

----------


## sloth

I agree. My most sensual and powerful dreams happened when it was just me and some chick holding hands or something ghey like that. lol!
This usually makes me all sad when I wake up. I always have these dreams when I'm alone, or not happy with who I am with.

-sloth

-I can already see that this is going to be a large topic.

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by Aberrance_
> *I had sex in dreams several times before I actually did it in real life.*



Same.


/thread

----------


## halfasked1

In real life I am still a virgin.  But in my dreams, I lost my virginity a long time ago.  And again after that, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...

----------


## grayegg

Lack of sex and other experiences in dreams lead me to think really original experiences are at least dificult to have without something similar happenning in RL.  Some of the responses here made me think it might have more to do with anxiety.  Even in a LD where I can assure myself nothing I do will have any consequence, there's still a feeling of not being in control of every stimulus, which would cause nervousness unlike the case in daydreams.  

I thought this might be a better explanation because I'm sure my imagination is vivid enough for it, but then that implied my mental blocks maybe affecting me in RL more than I realize.  ::?:     That conclusion didn't sit all that well, so I told myself with more motivation than usual I would have a sexy LD soon.  Last night (I found this thread yesterday) I managed to LD, which would be enough to make me happy, and to make it better, I managed to *drum roll* have sex.

I'm more pleased with the fact that I could do this than I am with the actual experience.  It was rather forced, not doing much to help me feel better about it.  It popped in out of nowhere.  I felt detached from it at first,  viewing me and the person on the outside.  I reminded myself that was myself and I should enjoy it before it ends.  Everything leading up to it looked like it wasn't going to happen.  It's as if my mind got tired of the fumbling and handed the experience to me since it was clear I couldn't get there on my own.  Thanks but no thanks.  ::shakehead2:: 

Oh yeah, this is my first post, been lurking since late april.  Hi.

----------


## Awhislyle

Then again, for the longest time, something would always happen that made me lose my lucidity , though once I started becomnig really lucid(not just semi lucid, like REALLY lucid), I could just stop everything else fro mhappening and continue

----------


## Vex Kitten

> _Originally posted by halfasked1_
> *In real life I am still a virgin.  But in my dreams, I lost my virginity a long time ago.  And again after that, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...*




Heh heh.... you're a dream skank too?
 ::lol:: 








(((kidding, btw)))

----------


## sloth

Hey, Vex Kitten, wanna connect our lucid dreams sometime?   ::mrgreen::  

 ::lol::

----------


## WildOne

Yes,dreaming about sex,or sexualy related stuff IS possible. Most people have a general idea of what sex is,and how it is done by the time they are a teenager.
I have always had lucid dreams,not EVERY single dream...but as far back as I remember,I can remember being aware during my dreams.

When i was young,maybe around 8-10,I had a dream of cutting away some females bra strap(or maybe it was bikini)...Regardless,it was a highly sexual dream. Thinking back, I think my neighbor(few years older) had a porno on,that I happened to walk in on...maybe this triggered the dream?

Anyways... To the best of my knowledge,when your going thru puberty, most males have "wet dreams" which is usually stimpulated by sexual dreams,or possibly covers rubbing the wrong(or maybe right) way. More info on this : http://www.coolnurse.com/wet_dreams.htm

It is a good question though...I believe it would be based on your exstent of knowledge about sex,and the makeup of the opposite sex.  If you read alot,or parents explained it well,and/or you saw a porno or magazine,I dont see why you WOULDNT have dreams about sex.

All very interesting though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> _Originally posted by sloth_
> *Hey, Vex Kitten, wanna connect our lucid dreams sometime?   
> 
> *



You'd never survive the ordeal, Sloth baby.
 ::evil::

----------


## lvlindless

I had sex with four girls in my LD, and I'm a virgin. I dunno how sex feels, but that must've been pretty close   ::shock::

----------


## sloth

> _Originally posted by Vex Kitten_
> *
> 
> You'd never survive the ordeal, Sloth baby.
> *



  ::shock::   Okay.  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------

